# Clubs for Widows/Widowers ?



## colin_hanley (18 Jan 2006)

Hi, an Uncle of mine passed away a few years ago leaving my Auntie widowed. My Auntie has expressed an interest in socialising more and getting out and meeting people. It would definitely do her good. I was wondering if anyone was aware of any good widow/widower social clubs which are around the Dublin Southside area ? Any clubs which have a good mix of widows/widowers rather than just all widows or widowers ? 
Thanks,
Colin


----------



## birdy (18 Jan 2006)

While not especially for widows/ widowers one organisation that springs to mind immediatly is Toastmasters. Toastmasters is a total mix of people from all walks of life and all ages.  While there is the main aim of perfecting your public speaking skills ( this you do at your own pace & your own aims also), there is also a great social aspect to it also. [broken link removed] will give contact details for all clubs in Ireland & Britian.


----------



## kazbah (18 Jan 2006)

Does she have any interests that she would like to persue?

There is a multitude of night classes etc which would get her out and about - photography, dressmaking, golf lessons, a language, ballroom dancing...... just a few to spring to mind.

Equally there are many clubs although they are not exclusive to widow(er)s - Hillwalking, orienteering, Lion's Club.

Or how about volunteering for a charity.  A friend of mine met a great bunch doing the soup run for Simon.

There are opportunities everywhere but I haven't heard of specific clubs for widowed people.


----------



## colin_hanley (18 Jan 2006)

She has signed up for a night course as well which should be good. I think she has heard of some widow/widower clubs before but is not sure. She wants to meet people who are of the same age etc. so maybe I might even see if I can find on over 40's/50's social club.


----------



## CMCR (20 Jan 2006)

Perhaps the following might be of assistance - it might be a point in the right direction, or even a source of useful information on clubs/groups in her own area: 

National Association of Widows in Ireland, 29 Gardiner Place, Dublin 1. Tel (01) 872 8814 or (01) 873 3622E-mail: natwid@eircom.net  CMCR.


----------



## ClubMan (20 Jan 2006)

Before my father died a few years back, and even more so since, my mother got involved in local art classes, bridge classes and card games in other peoples' houses and so on. Most communities/parishes have stuff like this going on which are a great way to meet others and establish new friendships. And there's no need to confine oneself to the local community/parish only - my mother goes all over the place nowadays for such activities. I suppose it helps that she drives and has her own car - which, I guess, may not be the case for many widows and some widowers (my parents being of the era where the da kept the driving responsibilities as his own domain until later on in life!).


----------

